# Yep! That's The Chicago Way



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably a true story:

Three contractors are bidding to fix a broken fence at the White House.

One is from Chicago, another is from Tennessee, and the third is from Minnesota. All three go with a White House official to examine the fence.

The Minnesota contractor takes out a tape measure and does some measuring, then works some figures with a pencil. "Well," he says, "I figure the job will run about $900. $400 for materials, $400 for my crew, and $100 profit for me."

The Tennessee contractor also does some measuring and figuring, then says, "I can do this job for $700. $300 for materials, $300 for my crew, and $100 profit for me."

The Chicago contractor doesn't measure or figure, but leans over to the White House official and whispers, "$2,700."

The official, incredulous, says, "You didn't even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?"

The Chicago contractor whispers back, "$1000 for me, $1000 for you, and we hire the guy from Tennessee to fix the fence."

"Done!" replies the government official.

And that, my friends, is how the politics works.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They will have to add for a environmental impact study.Have to have another study to determine the best fence.Laso have to pay for a permit to build it.Pay double the wages because it's a government job and have to pay government scale.

Now the $1000 fence cost $10,000

I wanted to build a shed 6' from property line and had it okayed with the neighbor.Went to talk to them about the permit.well you have to file for a special permit for $200,Then you have to have a special meeting for $500 plus the permit itself is $250.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> They will have to add for a environmental impact study.Have to have another study to determine the best fence.Laso have to pay for a permit to build it.Pay double the wages because it's a government job and have to pay government scale.
> 
> Now the $1000 fence cost $10,000
> 
> I wanted to build a shed 6' from property line and had it okayed with the neighbor.Went to talk to them about the permit.well you have to file for a special permit for $200,Then you have to have a special meeting for $500 plus the permit itself is $250.


Now, if you had paid the $1000 to the right person, these problems all go away. Learn how to play the game and you save money.

Ralph

"You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant...'cepting Alice."


----------

